
Apple's HyperCard was inspired by an acid trip - newman8r
https://boingboing.net/2018/06/18/apples-hypercard-was-inspire.html
======
newman8r
Here's the original source that the article cites (should have linked it
instead) [http://www.mondo2000.com/2018/06/18/the-inspiration-for-
hype...](http://www.mondo2000.com/2018/06/18/the-inspiration-for-hypercard/)

